# Make PVC look like wood



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello all,
I found this tutorial online, and thought it looked very useful --- perhaps for making PVC posts, fences, etc. to look like wood. You could probably add some great stuff knots to break up some of the smooth PVC uniformity. 

Full tutorial here: http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-PVC-Look-Like-Wood/

Again, nothing replaces using actual wood for builds, but in many cases building out of PVC can be easier and cheaper. I might use this technique for elements of a scarecrow build. Other ideas?


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow this looks great! Im going to keep it in mind if I go with any wood pvc for props..... thanks.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

Love this idea!


----------



## Bringer of Doom (Aug 24, 2016)

This works like a charm! Super easy and quick. I used acrylic ink for mine and the results are amazing. If you want it darker just and more coats of ink after each coat ids dry.


----------



## sebgonz (Sep 28, 2016)

This is a fantastic tutorial. I used something similar when I made Merida's bow from Brave for my wife's Halloween costume.


----------



## myke124 (Sep 22, 2010)

Very useful tutorial , thinking pier post for pirate scene


----------

